# Budgie is rubbing her belly feathers off



## Andyo59 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Budgie lovers!

My Gertie, who is now 10 years old, has been rubbing her belly on the perch every day for over 6 months! She seems to have had no discomfort from this, but today I noticed she looks so red under those downy feathers. She has shared a cage with a male for over 5 years and no mites on either birdie, ever. Any ideas on how to get her to stop this? I am afraid one of these days she is going to get an infection. As you can see, she rubs all her outside feathers off. See attached photo.

Thanks so much,
Andy


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Please take her to a vet


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree, it's very hard to say why she's exhibiting this behaviour when it's not mites. It could be that there was discomfort in the beginning and now it has turned into compulsive behaviour. 

Her condition does not look good and I think the best course of action is to take her to see a vet right away. 

Is the first time you've noticed that her feathers were getting so bad? :S


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree, taking her to the vet is the best thing. It may be that there is some external irritant causing her to rub or maybe something internal that is making her uncomfortable and her way of dealing with it is to rub the area.
Either way a vet vist is in order.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there and welcome back! 

I'm sorry that your budgie's feather condition hasn't improved since last time as you mentioned on your previous thread:
http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-illnesses/201505-molting-something-else.html

Since it's been so long and the issue still persists, if you haven't sought advice from an avian vet, then it really is best to have your Gertie properly examined by one.

You can give her some egg food and flax seeds to promote good and healthy feather growth. Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Andyo59 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Thank you!*

Thank you all for your advice! Yes, Gertie has been doing this for quite a while, and only when she is face to face, "kissing" with her boyfriend 
She is a rescue. We found her 10 years ago on a soccer field, weak and could hardly fly. Since then, she has never come out of her cage.....she's terrified to. She won't let me touch her ( so sad), so bringing her to a vet will cause her extreme stress. I worry it would kill her. She is very happy, sings all day and plays with her toys. I was just wondering if there was something out there that could be softer on her belly, or a supplement that would help.

Thanks!
Andy


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*What type of perch is she rubbing herself on? 
Is it the rope perch or wooden ones? 
If it is the rope perch then I would remove it from the cage and see if the behavior stops.

It's very concerning this behavior has been going on for over 6 months now. 
http://talkbudgies.com/diseases-illnesses/201505-molting-something-else.html

I am moving this thread out of the "Emergency" section of the forum over into "Budgie Health".

A certified Avian Vet would be the best person with whom to discuss Gertie's condition.

If you are unwilling to take her in to see an Avian Vet, then I strongly suggest you contact an On-Line Avian Vet. You can send the individual pictures and describe the problem in detail.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

On Line Avian Vets

Ask an avian vet - get bird care answers ASAP

Ask a Vet Online. Ask a Vet Pet Veterinary Health Questions 24/7. Online Vet Advice « VetLIVE

Dr. Ross Perry
US/Canada exit code: 011
Australia country code: 61
The 0 on cell phones/mobile phones is dropped on international calls.

Dr. Ross Perry
Mobile 0419 693279
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 419 693 279

Home (612) 9401 4586
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9401 4586

Work (612) 99825831
Calling from US/Canada: 011 61 2 9982 [email protected]
[email protected]
Skype and iChat: DoctorRossPerry
Aspiring to love all, serve all, help ever, hurt never.
Dr Ross Perry | Helping Your Pet

Appointments, consultations, phone, skype, iChat, e-mail - Budgie Health*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't know if this would apply in your case but I had a bird with an abdominal tumor a while back and I was advised to wrap any hard perches with moleskin to make them softer. I am not suggesting that your bird has a tumor just that if there is a way to soften the perches, maybe that would help. Does she rub on all the perches or does she have just one that she rubs on?


----------



## Andyo59 (Oct 10, 2007)

*Great information!*

Thank you all for your input and that great Vet info! I will try one!
Cody.....your question got me thinking......and you were right! I literally sat and watched her from a distance for two hours today, and noticed she only does it on her rope swing....which I promptly removed!! When I looked carefully, I could see a ting metal ring which keeps the rope gathered. I am sure that is what she is rubbing herself on! Thank you! I am hoping her feathers will soon grow back and see what the vet recommends.

Andy:budge:


----------

